
Advice for a First Time Solo Founder Please - jserna
Hi Hacker News Community,<p>My name is Julian and I&#x27;m the founder (non-technical) of Saveryday. Saveryday is a new marketplace that is gamifying retail. The way it works is that Saverydayers (aka users) spin a discount wheel and whatever discount the wheel lands on that&#x27;s the discount the Saverydayer gets. However, if the Saverydayer is not satisfied with their discount they can pay a $1 to buy another spin but will lose their previous discount. They can buy as many spins as they would like but have to pay $1 for each spin. That is pretty much how Saveryday works. So this is my first startup ever and I&#x27;m really excited about it. However, I do know that there will be many challenges presented along this journey. I know that there are many intelligent people and successful founders in this community so I was wondering if anyone would be willing to offer any advice in general or how they overcame the challenges presented on their journey. I would really appreciate it. Also, In case anyone was wondering I am from Miami, FL. I always love meeting new people so if you&#x27;re interested in chatting you can email me at jserna@saveryday.co. I look forward to reading all of your advice.<p>Thank You,
Julian
======
sharemywin
Why is this not an illegal lottery?

The definition of a lottery is pretty simple: a scheme involving consideration
(such as an entry fee), chance (like a random selection), and a prize.

[http://deadspin.com/complaint-ironman-ran-an-illegal-
lottery...](http://deadspin.com/complaint-ironman-ran-an-illegal-lottery-and-
made-mill-1705345614)

~~~
jserna
I honestly don't know. It never crossed my mind. That's something I'm going to
have to ask about. I don't know if this helps but the extra $1 is added to
final price and we take commission of the final price. But thanks for bringing
that up. Good to know early on before getting into legal problems. Don't want
to be in trouble like Fan Duel and Draft Kings.

